# My daily driver- Big turbo MKV GTI



## GTX.16V (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't recall making a thread about this car in the Forced Induction forum. I've owned this car since 2011, and it has had the GTX35R setup on it since May of 2013; about 20k miles and counting. It has 159k on it, and I drive it anywhere between 200 and 400 miles a week. :laugh: It made 384whp/316wtq @ 19.5 psi of boost.

Turbo components were supplied by www.atpturbo.com.

Fabrication of the manifolds, charge pipes, down pipe, etc. was done by Ed @ www.fferacing.com. Also bought the clutch, LSD, and Tial housing for the turbo through FFE.

Current setup:

2006 GTI 2.0T

*Turbo Kit:*
GTX3582R w/ Tial .63 a/r V-Band turbine housing
FFE Tubular bottom mount exhaust manifold
FFE custom intake manifold utilizing a back plate that I designed and machined with integrated velocity stacks
FFE aluminum throttle body pipe, charge pipes, downpipe and dump tube
FFE 4" diameter intake 
Tial MVS 38mm wastegate
Tial Q BOV
Garrett 600hp intercooler
Hallman MBC
GHL 3" exhaust

*Engine:*
Stock, at the moment
VF engine mounts
HPA subframe insert

*Fueling:*
Autotech HPFP internals
RS4 injectors
Custom stainless steel protective cover for the N276 valve, designed and made by me.

The car is currently running a .doTuning tune.

*Clutch/Transmission:*
Clutchmasters FX725 twin disk
Peloquin LSD
Dieselgeek Sigma 6 shifter
TWM Performance weighted shift knob

*Suspension/Wheels/Brakes/Tires:*
18" BBS CH
225/40/18 Hankook S1 Noble tires
H&R Ultra-low coilovers
Brembo slotted and coated rotors, front and rear
Hawk HPS pads, front and rear

Some pictures

20140622_121157 by ALRDESIGN, on Flickr

Untitled by ALRDESIGN, on Flickr

Untitled by ALRDESIGN, on Flickr

Untitled by ALRDESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

very clean GTI:beer::thumbup:
hows it like dailying the FX725 ?


----------



## GTX.16V (Sep 16, 2013)

12V_VR said:


> very clean GTI:beer::thumbup:
> hows it like dailying the FX725 ?


Thank you! :thumbup:

Dailying the FX725 is not that bad, now that I am used to it. (This is my first twin disc clutch) It does get a little frustrating in traffic and on large hills when there is stop and go traffic, but other than that, I enjoy it.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

very nice! are you using an off the shelf tune ?

edit: nevermind I just noticed the dotuning reference.


----------



## Dimmu (May 25, 2014)

Good stuff.. I love me some proper mkvs 


Sent from my iPhone 5 3/4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTX.16V (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

why did you go with a twin disk?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Most likely because he was sick of dealing with clutch bull****.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

What kind of issues? the 725 is good for like 650ft-lb tq (or more) isn't it? It's a nice clean build, I'm not knocking it - just asking a question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTX.16V (Sep 16, 2013)

bonesaw said:


> Most likely because he was sick of dealing with clutch bull****.


What he said.

I had two FX400's fail on me. So I decided to step it up and go with the twin. To be honest, I enjoy driving with it.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Interesting. I'm considering building a BT MKV GTi in the near future, doing some research now.

Only reason why I ask about the clutch is our transmissions are extremely similar (02M / 02Q with peloquin) and I run an fx400 6 puck myself. I've put well over 10,000 miles @ 450 ft-lb tq and more. I see others have had 02q fx400 issues as well, so now I'm wondering why. Do you have a dyno sheet? I'd like to compare tq curves etc, maybe there's an answer hidden in the #'s.

I did however have one fx400 fail on me prematurely, but that was due to excess axial play of the input shaft, which in turn also caused the slave to start leaking on the clutch and FW. Have you checked that?

Oh and how's the mileage btw? How many miles / km to the tank? (Seems like a good daily setup.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTX.16V (Sep 16, 2013)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> Interesting. I'm considering building a BT MKV GTi in the near future, doing some research now.
> 
> Only reason why I ask about the clutch is our transmissions are extremely similar (02M / 02Q with peloquin) and I run an fx400 6 puck myself. I've put well over 10,000 miles @ 450 ft-lb tq and more. I see others have had 02q fx400 issues as well, so now I'm wondering why. Do you have a dyno sheet? I'd like to compare tq curves etc, maybe there's an answer hidden in the #'s.
> 
> ...


I think I have the dyno saved in my phone; I'll have to check. The car doesn't experience hard torque spikes with the 35R, so the clutches weren't seeing much shock when the car went into boost. It's a very smooth and somewhat linear power band. Never checked axial play, but I didn't have an issue with the slave leaking in either of the two broken clutch situations. The pressure plates seem to have been the culprit both times. 

With mainly highway driving (long trips and so on) I have seen up to 410 miles to the tank. With my daily driving back and forth to work and running my errands during the week, I see between 350-378 depending on how the car is driven.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

tyvm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

